# Bosch keyless, self locking chuck



## Bluwolf (Sep 4, 2009)

*I need Purchase advice on cordless drills!!*

I'm thinking of buying a Bosch, 18 v Litheon driver drill w/key-less, SELF LOCKING chuck?. I've used a Craftsman 19v cordless w/ key less chuck for many years. It won't lock down on a 1/6 drill bit. It also has tended to have bits and drivers come loose when drilling or driving more than just a few seconds. I started a house rehab earlier this year and decided to purchase a new cordless drill. I bough a Porter Cable 18v. It sounds good, looks good, and seems to drill faster, even though it's the same 1,400 rpm as my Craftsman, but does the same thing with bits and drivers, they come loose after a while. I own a Bosch, corded jig saw, and it's many, many, times better than a craftsman that I own, that's why I'm considering a Bosch cordless drill,with a key less SELF LOCKING CHUCK?. I'm not a pro, so I don.t use it every day, but I'd like to buy one that works better and will last a long while. Thanks in advance for responding!!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I have Bosch 3/8 corded drill, with no complaints. I would take a 1/16 bit down to the dealer and try it in the drilll
.


----------

